# Holiday Greetings From Seattleoperafan



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I love Christmas and I go all out decorating so I thought I would share photos of my Christmas decor with you. Regarding my decor in general I always said my place looked like a gay man who lived with his grandmother... but I have become my own grandmother😜 All of my holiday stuff I picked because it looked like something my mother would like. I think she would like my Liberace Santa but wouldn't get the connection. The last photo shows my year old vinyl collection which was greatly enhanced over the Xmas season. It has greatly enhanced my enjoyment of opera big big time. The last photo is of a sunset from our penthouse deck.
I want to thank everyone who put so much energy into the contests this year. I have learned so so much putting them on and have grown in confidence as a person thanks to ya'll. Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


>


It took me a few seconds to get it 😍 😍 🎀🎀


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy Holidays, Seattleoperafan!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Happy Holidays, Seattleoperafan!
> 
> View attachment 180731


Recalling how the baby Jesus came into this earth! I know about the Three Wise Men but what would your call these?


MAS said:


> Happy Holidays, Seattleoperafan!
> 
> View attachment 180731


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I need you to do up Christmas nicely for me. Also, can you cook?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't do this time of the year (but Mrs Merl does 🙄) however it's always nice to see people making an effort. Happy holidays, SOF.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Счастливого Рождества! And merry Christmas!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Happy Xmas SOF and to all on TC. 🎁🥂


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

May the love that is in your hearts translate to the rest of the world.
Nina


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

_Nollaig shona dhaoibh!_ 

Looking for the perfect Christmas gift for that person who has everything, never likes what you choose, and always returns it the day after Christmas?

Well, look no further, friends - Just in time for Christmas (of 2023) - the perfect gift from the "Shaughnessy Shoppe" -

This beautiful eye-catching - "Irish You A Merry Christmas!" - sweater - Size XXL only - Wash separately - Colours run faster than Usain Bolt being chased by a cheetah - 

Yours for only 99.99 USD plus 19.99 for S & H - Get 5% off with Promo Code - "Thanks-SOF"

Limited Edition - Order now while supplies last - Proudly made in Ireland by EU _Émigrés!_


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the contests SOF!

Season's Greetings everyone!

N.

P.S. Liberace Santa!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Thanks for all the contests SOF!
> 
> Season's Greetings everyone!
> 
> ...


My mother took me to see him when I was around 10 at our then wrestling arena auditorium. I got an autographed book that showed all his furs, diamonds and cars as well as his pretty outfits. It sealed the deal for me becoming gay 😂 I looked at that book every day for months I think. It gave a nice message to a young boy that you can be happy and successful even if you are different.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I loved that Liberace was always smiling, always looked happy.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I loved that Liberace was always smiling, always looked happy.


If I had that chauffeur I would be happy.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas to the whole fam damily as Dad would say, and a special cheer to our own Fezziwig, the Seattlest of all opera fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!❤🎄😁!!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Shaughnessy said:


> _Nollaig shona dhaoibh!_
> 
> Looking for the perfect Christmas gift for that person who has everything, never likes what you choose, and always returns it the day after Christmas?
> 
> ...


I want one. Where can I buy it? Amazon??


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

SOF:
I just took a good look at your beautiful place and you certainly have wonderful and classic taste.
Not at all surprising sez I!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> SOF:
> I just took a good look at your beautiful place and you certainly have wonderful and classic taste.
> Not at all surprising sez I!!


I have a very popular decor contest similar to my aria contest on Facebook every day and most of my friends, including many straight male friends, enjoy playing. I love those games. They can get really b*tchy 😂 I have one friend who would NEVER say a bad word about anybody and is all New Agey and full of love but he can destroy a room


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I have a very popular decor contest similar to my aria contest on Facebook every day and most of my friends, including many straight male friends, enjoy playing. I love those games. They can get really b*tchy 😂 I have one friend who would NEVER say a bad word about anybody and is all New Agey and full of love but he can destroy a room


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

nina foresti said:


> I want one. Where can I buy it? Amazon??





https://www.amazon.com/Irish-Merry-Christmas-Sweater-Shirt/dp/B07JB8JVGN?th=1


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Very festive. Thanks for inviting us into your home for the holidays. Merry Christmas 🎄🎁


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Hogwash said:


> Very festive. Thanks for inviting us into your home for the holidays. Merry Christmas 🎄🎁


I can't see. Is you profile picture from Holtz's The Planets?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Holtz's The Planets?


Holst's? It is.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I have a very popular decor contest similar to my aria contest on Facebook every day and most of my friends, including many straight male friends, enjoy playing. I love those games. They can get really b*tchy 😂 I have one friend who would NEVER say a bad word about anybody and is all New Agey and full of love but he can destroy a room


I bet he’s the straight one!!!🤨🤨🤨 You know that type!!!😆😆😆(PS… for the record…SOQ(straight opera queen) with that attempt at humor😉😁… not an ounce of ill will😉😁👍🎄❤🤓!


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> Holst's? It is.


Oh those Westminster album covers!!! Can anyone say VW???


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

_Auld Lang Syne_ - The Choral Scholars of University College Dublin

*Athbhliain faoi shéan is faoi mhaise daoibh*

 _- Shaughnessy_


----------

